# Coffee you don't like?



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

If you buy coffee that you don't like when brewed do you try another brewing method or just bin it as part of your expensive learning curve?


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep it in the fridge thinking I might try again later, then realise I won't and bin it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I like this question. The other night I did a mini cupping session at Artisan Roast in Glasgow and was amazed at how different a brewed coffee can taste using slight variations within the same brew method, never mind changing the method. Also, I've disliked a bean using a V60 then loved it using Aeropress. But I think if I tried 3 ways and it was still bad I'd bin it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll normally try a few brewing methods and if no joy offer to a friend or use in grind setting training classes

Can't recall a time when I last binned a bag


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

You prefer tea? Interesting - perhaps you should try teaforums.co.uk !?!?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I just drink it anyway and keep messing around with the dose etc. hoping I'll make it palatable.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm the same. I can't recall a time when I've had a bad bag from where I buy my coffee from. The one I'm on at the moment isn't my favourite but it's still 100x better than any supermarket crap. If I have been forced to buy from a supermarket and then I get some freshly roasted stuff I'll just use the rest of the supermarket bag as target practice or give it to guests with their milk and 2 sugars Yuk!


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I give it away to people on here! Ive only had one bag I didn't like and it was pruney which I hate.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The only one in recent times that did not hit the spot was Monsoon Malabar which I love and Sadie hates, she just grins and bears it as i only have the occasional bag. When dialing in the grinder before the Mazzer, I did use some supermarket beans which went in the bin straight aterwards as they were foul.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> The only one in recent times that did not hit the spot was Monsoon Malabar which I love and Sadie hates, she just grins and bears it as i only have the occasional bag. When dialing in the grinder before the Mazzer, I did use some supermarket beans which went in the bin straight aterwards as they were foul.


Mazzer royal - you beast!

How do you have the space for such a thing. Dont you get a lotta waste in the doser and chute. Colour me and my mini jealous

On the subject of bad beans - the segafredo I'm currently experimenting with for latte art (smoke, licqorice, rubber) or the kenco medium dark I also use for latte art fodder (just foul)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Woo, grinder jealousy, usually I just get a look from visitors that says we thought you were bonkers and now we know for sure.

Yes the Royal is huge but fortunately I have a decent bit of space for it in the kitchen.

Grind retention in the chute is surprisingly little and i have a cunningly bent skewer for clearing it out.

The doser is really no problem as the paddle for the grind cutoff switch directs the grinds into the doser segments and I only grind on demand with associated demented lever flapping to fill the PF. With practise you can stop grinding so the remaining grinds in the doser are just enough to fill the PF and the sweeper vanes leave very little behind.

Don


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I give it away to people on here! Ive only had one bag I didn't like and it was pruney which I hate.


My machine made it really almondy, even Laura noticed it was like amaretto. Not my usually favoured flavour profile (as im allergic to nuts) but not bad by any means!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DonRJ said:


> Woo, grinder jealousy, usually I just get a look from visitors that says we thought you were bonkers and now we know for sure.
> 
> Yes the Royal is huge but fortunately I have a decent bit of space for it in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Post some pics mate, unleash the beast


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

And recently I got really excited when I found a coffee supplier with Brazil Santos, a coffee that I always enjoyed when living in the UK. followed by disappointment when I tried it. The 5th attempt at brewing it yesterday and it still tastes absolutely awful leaving a nasty taste in the throat.

I'm remain pondering, is it really from Brazil? is it from a poor crop? is it stale? is it over roasted? Here comes the bin !!!!!!!!

What a waste of good money.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont bin, send them on to someone on here maybe if they are your neck of the woods, one mans rubbish is another mans treasure.

For instance some people hate marmite (they are right) and others hate port and cheese (they are very very wrong) hehe


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Here you go, makes my Silvia look tiny.

Mazzer pic


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Don: do the large Mazzers work OK without the hopper in situ, or is there some sort of safety lock to prevent this?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Vintage, the hopper has a safety lock, there is a large plastic tab on the hopper collar that slots into the grinder body and actuates the switch.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Dont bin, send them on to someone on here maybe if they are your neck of the woods, one mans rubbish is another mans treasure.
> 
> For instance some people hate marmite (they are right) and others hate port and cheese (they are very very wrong) hehe


Believe you me those "Brazil Santos" beans are so revolting, I wouldn't give them to my worst enemy. I now view the place where I bought them with grave suspicion.


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

I usually save coffee I didn´t like for later but end up throwing it in the bin eventually when I haven´t used it for ages.


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Last bad cup was probably the cup of Nescafe someone made me this morning while I was waiting for a meeting - yuck!!


----------

